# Frame mounted pump for Roubaix Expert?



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good pump that has a bracket that fits the Roubaix Expert downtube? The downtube is so flat at the bottlecage area that all the brackets I've seen don't fit properly. They're designed for a smaller round tube. I've been stuffing a small pump in my jersey for 2 years. That's OK, but I've forgotten it in the garage a few times. And I'd like to reduce the clutter in my pockets. Don't like co2. Any ideas?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SpamnRice said:


> Does anyone know of a good pump that has a bracket that fits the Roubaix Expert downtube? The downtube is so flat at the bottlecage area that all the brackets I've seen don't fit properly. They're designed for a smaller round tube. I've been stuffing a small pump in my jersey for 2 years. That's OK, but I've forgotten it in the garage a few times. And I'd like to reduce the clutter in my pockets. Don't like co2. Any ideas?


This might work.
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25046&subcategory_ID=4363

Or this type of mount.
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25344&subcategory_ID=4361

And if I were one to try and _slowly_ convert you to CO2... 
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25175&subcategory_ID=4361

BTW, I don't use pumps so I can't vouch for the brands shown on the links provided. I was only interested in showing you the bracket mounts.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Until I got more confident w/ CO2 systems, I was carrying a small pump with a bracket that attached under the bottle cage, similar to the 2nd item PJ352 listed. The bracket and pump were securely attached, no problems.

Some threads in the RBR forums have expressed sentiments like "I had 5 flats in one ride and I'm glad I had a pump and 2 patch kits" ... but that seems super-extraordinary . Maybe give CO2 another chance!

Now, I just carry CO2.


----------



## diesel_dad (Aug 12, 2007)

The Lezyne Pressure Drive is very small, actually works to get a tire to 120 PSI and comes with a secure bracket to mount next to a bottle cage. You can get extra brackets for additional bikes. I've pretty much given up on larger pumps after I got it.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd suggest buying a Specialized pump, you gotta figure they make sure their pumps fit on their own bikes.

I can't speak for Roubaix, but I know this pump fit just fine on my 2007 Specialized Tarmac SL -
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=42017&eid=384

Just point the silver shiny head part away from the tube or your paint will get scratched.

P.S. I don't like CO2 either. I can imagine carrying CO2 plus a pump if I did a lot of group rides where anyone would actually wait for me if I got a flat, but -
1. I've never seen a ride like that. It's either relaxed enough that I have time to pump up the tire with a pump, or it's a "fall behind and you get dropped" ride where even stopping to get a drink would leave me to far behind anyone to catch up, let alone the time it takes to patch a tube or put on a new tube.
2. I own a carbon fiber mini-pump, and yet still don't find myself "trendy" enough to go with only CO2. ;-)
3. I have had those "5 flats in one ride situations". Even with 2 flats, I bet 2 CO2 cartridges + CO2 pump are bulkier and take up more space and weigh more than my pump.
4. A pump is useful for adding 10psi to get a new tube to take shape so it stays in the tire while I'm trying to get the tire back on the wheel.
5. I don't screw up and accidentally let all the air out of the CO2 cartridge with a pump.
6. If someone else needs a pump, I don't have to worry about helping them then running out of CO2 cartridges later.
7. MOST IMPORTANTLY, I don't have to worry that I'll use my CO2 cartridges and forget to replace them after I get home, then be SOL with when I get my next flat.
8. I don't pull out my CO2 cartridge and realize that my dumbass has forgotten how to use it because I my last flat 3 years ago. ;-)

Uh...sorry. I should have stopped typing. Anyways, I figure since Specialized sells both bikes and pumps, they probably sell a pump that fits on their bikes!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I started using co2 three years ago and can't imagine NOT using it. I bring two cartidges/two tubes and haven't been stranded in over 12k miles. Its easy to only put enough in to shape the tube, and can easily inflate slowly. 
Perhaps you can look into better co2 mechanisms. 
If I were to go loaded touring, I'd buy lyzene.


----------

